# Justified television show...



## billc (Apr 5, 2013)

the latest season of the show Justified just ended...does anyone else watch it?  It has great characters but weak stories, although this latest season was the best so far...


----------



## harlan (Apr 5, 2013)

It is the one, and only, tv show that I watch! Love it! 

Personally, I thought this season was weak. Season 2 hooked me solid, and season 3...sure took some turns.

It IS going to suck having to wait until next January for a season 5. 

Guess it's a good time to sit back and finally watch 'Enter the Dojo.' LOL!


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2013)

I have never seen it.  What's it about?


----------



## Blindside (Apr 5, 2013)

harlan said:


> It is the one, and only, tv show that I watch! Love it!
> 
> Personally, I thought this season was weak. Season 2 hooked me solid, and season 3...sure took some turns.
> 
> ...



Is that where you screen name comes from?  Harlan County?


----------



## billc (Apr 5, 2013)

Raylan Givens is a Deputy U.S. marshal who is sent back to his home state as a punishment for something he does in the first minutes of the first episode.  He has a criminal for a father and a friend from his past is slowly working his way up in the criminal underworld.  As a show it has some great moments as Raylan is modeled after the old western lawman vs. the modern version.  If he says you better not do something or else he will kill you...if you do it, he does...the straight forward nature of his character and the messes he gets involved with because of the poor choices of the people around him make for an interesting show.

The alter ego of Raylan, Boyd Crowder, is played by Walter Goggins from the show The Shield.  Originally he was only supposed to be in the first episode, but from initial screenings of the episode they made him one of the primary characters.  Try the first episode, it is a fun show, although I think the over arching stories have been somewhat weak.

The humorous moments are really well done as well.  There is enough good to this show and the Raylan character that I will keep watching it.

Here is another look at the show...

http://pjmedia.com/andrewklavan/2013/01/23/justified-nearing-crime-show-greatness/



> But while the first three seasons of _Justified_ have been distinguished by terrific acting, spectacular dialogue, excellent characters and moments of violence that were terrifying without being unnecessarily disgusting (usually), the year-long arcs of the plots have not been as great as the rest of the package. The show is inspired by an Elmore Leonard short story, and while Leonard&#8217;s genius for dialogue and his hilarious and realistic approach to human corruption are what inform the show at its best, his satiric and sometimes rambling plotting doesn&#8217;t translate that well to TV.(Or maybe it&#8217;s just that he&#8217;s not writing the show &#8212; though the creator Graham Yost has channeled him wonderfully.)


----------



## harlan (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd be lying if I said yes. 'Harlan Ellison'

And the music is good as well on the show.








Blindside said:


> Is that where you screen name comes from?  Harlan County?


----------



## Blindside (Apr 5, 2013)

harlan said:


> I'd be lying if I said yes. 'Harlan Ellison'
> 
> And the music is good as well on the show.



Ellison is a better reason.


----------



## zDom (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the show. It gets space on my DVR.


----------

